

JFK assassination: a new angle to the story  - showwebgl
https://sketchfab.com/show/6d7e22cb0968419482cfddc092c80e54

======
japaget
Great model that bring the tragic events of November 22, 1963 to life. I'd
also like to see labeled in the diorama the location of the infamous "grassy
knoll" and the location Zapruder was filming from.

------
phelmig
Froze my MacBook Pro with Google Chrome two times :(

------
dm2
What does the green line represent?

~~~
isleyaardvark
Pretty sure it's the one shot that missed. The red lines would be the 2 shots
that hit the President.

------
apoint
Pretty nice guys!

------
cyrillevincey
mind-blowing.

------
gawenr
amazing

------
clockworkelf
where are the red lines from the grassy knoll from the cia assassins?

